# Not Passing On This



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2011)

For $40

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200442218_200442218

Cabelas

$129

Savings

$89.99 and some change


----------



## alblancher (Dec 28, 2011)

A cordless Jerky blaster?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## sprky (Dec 28, 2011)

wow nice find there.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice find ! ! ! ! Great deal ! ! ! !


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that's really cool!


----------



## frosty (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, way to go Nepas!  What a huge find, I KNOW some SMF members will jump on that!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2011)

and it can push out smashed taters to....AHHHH HAHAHA


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 29, 2011)

Powered by 7.2V rechargeable battery....most tools today are 15-18 volts....replacement batteries not available.
Not enough power for me...I dont' think it would push a lot of meat out before needing a recharge.

Of course YMMV.

  Craig


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

cool really great find


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2011)

Very Cool!

Can you get extra tubes for it?

Would be cool to have a few loaded and ready to go

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 9, 2012)

It's here It's here.



















Heading to BPS to see if the jerky blaster tubes and nozzles will fit.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2012)

Pretty cool!...JJ


----------



## big andy a (Jan 9, 2012)

That's quite a set-up for what - $39??  Great deal.

Curt.


----------



## alelover (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool. Great deal. Now let's see some jerky.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome Rick.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2012)

give me a heads up on how it performs.. i may want to get one.....

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 10, 2012)

Will do a video.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2012)

It sure looks cool. So does it work????


----------

